# Obsession



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone watch the Fox News special tonight titled "Obsession, The Threat Of Radical Islam" ? If you didn't then I recommend you check for a rerun and watch it. Then look me in the eye and tell me it is better to pull the troops from Iraq and fight them here on our soil than on Iraqi soil. And make no mistake about it, they will follow us home when we leave. The footage in the special was put together by Wayne Kopping and it clearly shows the one and only goal of the radical Muslims is to destroy the United States first and foremost and then conquer the rest of the world. Most of you won't believe what your seeing&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Gohon ...

I'm almost inclined to post "The Third Jihad" narrative again ... but it's long and I don't want to hijack the thread.

I've posted it before and it tells the same story as the FOX show.

We would hope to shout that folks will catch on at some point.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

If Islamic militancy is not stopped today, "we'll go through World War Three tomorrow," US Middle East chief warns

November 18, 2006, 1:59 PM (GMT+02:00)

Addressing a Harvard University audience Saturday, Army Gen. John Abizaid compared the rise of militant ideologies such as the force driving al Qaeda to the rise of fascism in Europe in the 1920s and 1930s and said: "If we don't have guts enough to confront this ideology today, we'll go through World War Three tomorrow.

If not stopped, said the general, "extremists would gain an advantage to gain a safe haven, to develop weapons of mass destruction, to develop a national place from which to operate. And I think that the dangers associated with that are just too great to comprehend."


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Yea, but I bet if we go over there and just talk to them a little that should settle them down.Maybe give them a basketball signed by MJ. Yea, I think that will work. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont see how having our boys getting caught up in the power struggle of Iraq is going to matter I say we get out yestarday. If the enemy wants to hit us again they will!! I dont even want to get into the joke of homeland security at this time :eyeroll: and what was Gen John Abizaid's plan for stopping this threat.Sitting in the desert for a 1000 years spilling blood.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gen John Abizaid's plan for stopping this threat.Sitting in the desert for a 1000 years spilling blood.


Is that what the General said his plan was.......................of course he did not. But it is not surprising to here the same old cackle of the head in the sand chicken little group that haven't a clue of what is going on around them. When they gas your parents at the dinner table, when they pull your kids from your screaming wife's arms and bash their heads in, when your lovely state of North Dakota becomes a waste land from radioactive contamination from dirty bombs, you will wish the Good General still had these misguided little fellows pinned down in the country of Iraq as they are now. You don't think this is a possible future event? You don't think it not by chance we haven't been hit in the last 5 years?.............. then by all means continue with your cackling. We've lost 2355 service members in Iraq since the war began 3/19/03 at a cost of thousands of the enemy killed. 3,000 were killed in just a couple of hours on 9/11 with a cost of 19 enemy killed. It is estimated over 23,000 Iraqi civilians have been killed by the insurgents alone. You do the math............... where do you want to fight this war.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The special "Obsession, The Threat Of Radical Islam" will be run again tonight on the Fox News Channel at 9:00 PM Eastern. I encourage all to watch it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I Just might pull my head out of the sand and watch Fox tv tonight! But give me a break Just because we are trying to liberate Iraq and we dropped some bombs on obsticale coarses in Afganastan dont think we are any safer. I will agree we are no worse off but how about cancelling student Visa's and work visa's for middle eastern people. Or how about putting all recent middle eastern imigrants in concentration camps and then deport them , that I garantee would make us safer . But lack of testicular fortitude will prevent this from happining.! Worked good in WWII and hey we even won that war!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Worked good in WWII and hey we even won that war


No................. the allied army won that war. Concentration camps?.............. Good grief......... the only thing those camps proved was how fear and ignorance breeds stupidity. :roll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok maybe I went a little far? Maybe??


----------

